
Network Effects Manual - uptown
https://www.nfx.com/post/network-effects-manual
======
cma
> Our three-year study, which we released recently, shows that nfx are
> responsible for 70% of the value created by tech companies

This (aside from censorship) is why China doesn't let US tech companies in.
There is just straight network value to be captured in certain services that
will be there no matter who provides it. Why pay a tax to another country for
every domestic taxi ride taken, etc.?

~~~
NirDremer
Great point!

------
realandreskytt
Yay, System Dynamics! Contrary to the claim, this sort of thing has been
actively researched since the 50s. Not sure what the “playbook” approach
brings or why it could be claimed to be universal.

------
aidenn0
Internet, Electricity, and telephone providers do not benefit from network
effects, since anybody can connect to the PSTN or internet, and electricity is
the same regardless of where it comes from.

[edit] The phone system in 1908 had network effects, but does not today. One
might say that internetworking protocols remove the barrier of network
effects.

